# Секвестрированная грыжа диска L5- S1



## ВикторияNika (28 Окт 2017)

Здравствуйте. Мне 37 лет, года 3 время от времени болела поясница. Спасалась обычно финалгоном. С июня 2017года наростала ноющая боль , ходила на легкий массаж, легче не стало. Потихоньку ныла спина, физ. зарядку делать было больно. В середине июля резко схватила левая нога , как вроде простудила седалищный нерв. Начались судороги ,спазмы в ноге , онемение стопы невозможно было ходить, клонило к низу буквой Г . Это продолжалось 3-4  дня, потом стало легче. Обратились к костоправу- массажисту, сказал что ,это спина-нужен вертебролог. Пока искали врача стало легче, только тянуло сильно под коленкой, но могла ходить заниматься дом. обяз. В августе пошли на прием к нейрохирургу, сделали  томограмму. Заключение: Полисегментарный остеохондроз, спондилоартроз поясничного отдела позвоночного столба. Лево-сторонняя , задне- латеральная протрузия диска L2-3. Право-сторонняя , задне- латеральная протрузия диска L 4-5. Левосторонняя, задне- латеральная грыжа дискаL5-S1.           Грыжа была 5 мм. Мне предложили физиопроцедуры массаж и вытяжку в бассейне. Сделали блокаду и спина болеть перестала. С процедурами стало легче , прошло онемение стопы , под коленкой почти не тянуло. На 14 день лечения сильно стал болеть крестец, не могла ни сидеть ни стоять. Сделали еще одну блокаду на крестец. Через пару дней врач предложил малоинвазивную хирургию т . к. грыжа давит на нерв и может быть рецидив. Я отказалась потому как стало легче и стала интересоваться лечением без операции.Через пару недель стала побаливать нога, я решила сходить в поликлинику к невропатологу за советом. Все ей рассказала, врач попросила меня наклониться с ровными коленями  . Зная что ,вроде как нельзя, я стала медленно наклоняться. В один момент я почувствовала резкую боль в спине и в ноге, "аж искры из глаз  посыпались"после чего с кабинета вынес меня муж . Неделю пролежала дома с острой болью в ноге, все ощущения вернулись с большей силой, ходила буквой Г  кое как до туалета и назад до постели со слезами. Спина не болела, но нога казалось стала бочкой, (особенно бедро и район копчика) появился отек. Сидеть вообще не могла, левая ягодица очень болела. Через неделю опять томограмма, произошли изменения.  " Диск  L5-S1 пролабирует кзади левее средней линии до 1,0 см, секвестрированный фрагмент диска смещен к низу по левому боковому каналу на 0,5 см. " Врач сказал на операцию т. к. может начаться невралгия.Решила лечиться  у вертебролога : вольтарен и нейрорубин-1 неделя; медокалм и мильгамма-2 неделя; аркоксия и фаниган-3нед. Толком ничего не дало,  только обезболивало  с фаниган , зеродол, диклаберл. Вообщем за месяц немного изменилась боль, когда лежу  нога болит постоянно, под коленкой тянет так будто мышца стала короткой, ощущение как нога деревенеет, при ходьбе от стопы до колена поднимается онемение. В районе копчика левее очень болит , сидеть не могу. Боюсь , что усыхает нога. Посоветовали лечь в стационар на комплексное лечение. Пожалуйста посоветуйте можно ли обойтись без операции , поможет ли стационар? Как быстро может усохнуть нога?  Врач гарантии не дает что с операцией не будет рецидива, так как имеется нестабильность позвонков. Может кто ,что посоветует .  Заранее спасибо! Будьте здоровы!


----------



## ВикторияNika (28 Окт 2017)

Мой  последний снимок


----------



## ВикторияNika (1 Дек 2017)

Добрый вечер! Консультации от докторов форума так и не получила, может не правильно разместила тему , не знаю. Но хочу написать о своем состоянии, может кому-нибудь поможет. Месяц я промучалась с сильными болями в бедре , под коленом, в стопе.  Лечение результатов не дало. Я практически выпала из жизни. Боль доканала  меня , я не могла заботиться о детях,  поэтому я согласилась на операцию. Не помню как правильно она называется, мне сделали малоинвазивную хирургию, то есть через маленький разрез удалили секвестр и грыжу 2 ноября. Я предпочла спинальную анестезию и во время операции все слышала. По словам врача спино-мозговой канал у меня широкий, но из-за секвестра грыжи , а точнее когда произошел секвестр, вмести с ним отслоился кусочек костной ткани и уперся в корешок. Не знаю бывает такое или нет. Поэтому были такие сильные боли и онемение ноги. После операции,на следующий день, мой врач помог мне встать и пройтись по палате. Все это я делала в корсете и буквально две минуты. Было очень радостно не ощущать той боли, которая была до операции. В следующие дни по назначению доктора я вставала все больше и больше. Через 10 дней сняв швы ,меня выписали. Онемение в стопе осталось и по сей день , но мне стало на много лучше. Конечно еще длительное время реабилитации, физиопроцедуры и т. д. 1,5 месяца ходить в корсете, не сидеть и не крутить торсом в разные стороны ( то есть поворачиваться всем туловищем как бревно) . По поводу онемения стопы доктор сказал со временем будет видно на сколько произошло отмирание нерва, может пройти онемение , а может и нет. Делаю лечебную гимнастику лежа, делать бывает больно , то ли  мышцы  ноги, которые были долгое время в спазме, то ли нерв дает о себе знать. Врач обнадеживает , говорит - это нормально , ведь еще слишком мало времени прошло. Надеюсь так и есть. Через время напишу еще о своем состоянии. Если у кого - нибудь будут какие либо  вопросы, пишите, с удовольствием пообщаюсь. Помогу , чем смогу. Будьте здоровы!


----------



## La murr (1 Дек 2017)

@ВикторияNika, здравствуйте!
Выздоравливайте! 
Если возникнут вопросы, Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

